# MK III Combat boots sole replacements



## korgano (27 Jan 2004)

hello:

I‘ve seen alot of people with new soles on their MK III combat boots. Is this a new issued boot, or are they modifiying them on their own?

If they are issued, how does one get them? If they are not issued, can they be modified by the owner? Does anyone know the cost, and is it alowed by DND? The last thing I want is to modify my boots and get charged for it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jan 2004)

I modified one set of mine with a Vibrium (sp) sole with added cushion and it makes the world of difference.  I took them to a shoe guy at a mall.


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jan 2004)

Yep, adding a vibram sole to the Mk III will improve your orthopedic health by 1000%.
However, this sort of modification was specifically mentioned in a new CONFORGEN order against unauthorized kit (ie better stuff).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jan 2004)

You wouldn‘t happen to have a link to this CONFORGEN order do you.  Besides you could always get a chit for them.


----------



## portcullisguy (27 Jan 2004)

Apparently, 31 CBG allows them without a chit -- according to a troopie on my SQ/BIQ course last summer (so, take with a large dose of salt).

But I‘m pretty sure most everywhere else, or at least 32 CBG, you need a chit to get the Vibram soles.

When I was issued my DEU shoes, I noticed they had Vibram soles.

Must be some sort of mean game they‘re playing -- "You can be comfortable for the once in a while you wear your DEUs, but, ha ha!  When you‘re working in the field, your feet must always be UN-comfortable!"


----------



## Korus (27 Jan 2004)

I‘ve never been comfortable wearing _my_ DEU shoes...


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Jan 2004)

You need a chit to replace the soles on your boots.  Now that is if you do not want to get crapped on by the higher ups.  Now I am quite sure there are people out there who do not have a chit but get the sole replaced anyways.  Those who do such a thing do so at thier own risk.  The alphabet soup of orders is quite clear, you can not alter your issued kit.  Add to that you will not be reimbursed for the cost of the sole replacement if you do not have a chit.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Jan 2004)

Trust me, chit or not, cost reembursment (sp) or not, its totally worth it.  The new boots we have, have vibram soles (I think) but are way too hard rubber for cold weather applications and you will slide around like a mo fo on snowy roads.  Talk to any foot doctor and show them the black caddies and they will give you one of those smilies with the bulging eyes.


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Jan 2004)

I wasn‘t saying it is not worth it. The MK 3‘s are garbage. I was just pointing out there is a risk involved in doing so with out a chit


----------



## leopard11 (28 Jan 2004)

i have a pair of vibram sole Mk3‘s,  they werent issued to me or anything, i baught the boots from the surplus (brand new boots)  and they already had the vibrams on them,  would i be able to wear those in the field without neading a chit?   i know some people wear the magnum boots in the field, or jungle boots and stuff like that, so would they let me wear my vibrams? i know alot of people in my regiment wear them all the time (ie. training nights), so i dont see the big deal of wearing them on EX‘s


----------



## kurokaze (28 Jan 2004)

Mr Baker, a chit, as it is being used in this discussion is a medical chit.  Basically a waiver from a doctor specifying that you suffering from some condition allowing you special priviledges for as long as your condition lasts.

There are other types of chits as well, red and blue come to mind for when a soldier is on course.  Red chits are issued when you fail to pass a lesson or for minor screw ups (first offence only).  Blue chits are for when you do something good.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Jan 2004)

A chit is basically a note from your doctor saying that you can where a boot or sole do too medical reasons.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Jan 2004)

S_Baker, a "chit" is what we call the slip that the medical staff give us if we are assessed with any medical problems. It decribes all the restrictions involved with the problem, for example: Shaving "chit" (allowed to grow facial hair), sunglasses "chit" (obvious).. etc.. a boot chit would allow you to go and get the necessary modifcations done to your boots, or in my case the permission to go and get the crown to pay for my Matterhorns.

Bzz


----------



## Roger (28 Jan 2004)

A CHIT is getting a paper from a doctor or medic that your are exempt from what ever or you have a injury and are exempt from certain duites. Shaving, special soles on boots, you have a chit for light duties.


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Jan 2004)

Leapord 11, if people in your regiment wear non-issued boots or modified boots in the field and they don‘t get ***t on then go for it.  It is the same with my unit, many people wear different foot wear in the field and are permitted to do so (although our RSM takes exception to people wearing desert boots in the field if they were never issued them.) That being said on the parade square would not attempt to be different, also leave them at home when you go on course.


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

I want to put the sole Off my Ripple Sole Jungle boots on my combats boots, I got extra 2 pairs of Combats boots.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Jan 2004)

I‘ve even seen tan jungle boots with vibram soles.


----------



## Yeoman (29 Jan 2004)

over in 4 RCR, when in garrison you can have your combats with vibrams. I‘ve got em, and a couple other guys in my company do as well. out in the field, generally so long as they are black combat boots, they won‘t care. I‘m notorious for running around in the old syle US Marine issued matternhorn boots. best pair of combat boots I‘ve ever bought. they‘re just as effective as the wet weather boots, and twice as light.
Greg


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

I got summer danner too( good boot, But I perfer my Combats boots in the field), our RSM has a Rule wear any boot aslong as it‘s black, Some even wear jungle boots.


----------



## portcullisguy (29 Jan 2004)

Falcon, that too bad the RSM won‘t allow dessies unless issued.

I‘d really love to wear dessies in the summer, and they would‘ve been handy for Stalwart Guardian last year.  Do they even issue them anymore?


----------



## Slumsofsackville (29 Jan 2004)

Alot of unit doesn‘t allowed dessert boots.


----------



## chrisf (28 Jan 2005)

Supposedly they re-engineered the soles on the goretex boots to make them less slipper. Anyone know how to tell the difference between the new and the old? I got a new pair of boots today, the soles look a little different then the old soles, but the box says the order date was 2000? Or perhaps my old boots had the new soles?


----------



## ackland (28 Jan 2005)

The new soles have not come into the system yet. That program is awaiting funding.


----------



## chrisf (28 Jan 2005)

Strange, because I could swear there's a difference between my new boots and my old boots, the old boots had flat lugs under the toe, the new boots have angled lugs. Maybe I'm crazy, maybe the old boots were the same.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (28 Jan 2005)

I'm suprised that they're not just issuing these:
www.yaktrax.ca
It's a pretty cheap (probably $15.00cdn. when bought in mass quantities) solution to the vibram sole slipping on ice.   I'm sure that for a bulk order of several thousand, the company would be willing to make a version that was without the company logo on the strap.


----------



## qjdb (28 Jan 2005)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> I'm suprised that they're not just issuing these:
> www.yaktrax.ca
> It's a pretty cheap (probably $15.00cdn. when bought in mass quantities) solution to the vibram sole slipping on ice.   I'm sure that for a bulk order of several thousand, the company would be willing to make a version that was without the company logo on the strap.



You're surprised?  But that's a good idea, why should it surprise you that it isn't happening.  :

Honestly, I am surprised that no-one has thought of these before now.  Well, I guess they have, but they were just too big and unweildy.  I am going to one of the stores this afternoon, after work, and I will check on how sturdy they seem to be.  I am not sure about how robust the strapping would be, but even if everyone had to get a new pair issued every year, it would still be cheaper in the long run than dealing with all the slip-and-falls that happen.

Quentin


----------



## Big Foot (28 Jan 2005)

Simply put, they don't fit onto the sole of the Goretex boot all that well (at least with the larger boots) I know this because I've tried it. I'm surprised I didn't break the Yaktrax stretching them onto the boots.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (29 Jan 2005)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> Simply put, they don't fit onto the sole of the Goretex boot all that well (at least with the larger boots) I know this because I've tried it. I'm surprised I didn't break the Yaktrax stretching them onto the boots.



What size Yaktrax were you using on what size boots?


----------



## ackland (1 Feb 2005)

Not to many SM's that I know would allow for the warring of those on the boots. You may want to check before you spent your money.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (1 Feb 2005)

TR said:
			
		

> Not to many SM's that I know would allow for the warring of those on the boots. You may want to check before you spent your money.



If you think a set of yaktrax looks unmilitary, don't you think that a tag-along of soldiers on crutches hobbling behind a formation, because they're a bunch of broke-dicks because they slipped on ice while wearing their cold/wet weather boots?


----------



## Poppa (1 Feb 2005)

TR said:
			
		

> Not to many SM's that I know would allow for the warring of those on the boots. You may want to check before you spent your money.



I have a pair and it's never been an issue. Mind you I'm not wearing them on parade or anything..just walking around. No ones even noticed not even walking around downtown Ottawa.

Cheers


----------

